# Share your bareback pics



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

So today I've had a pretty bad day. I've been struggling a lot, and it feels sometimes that I'm paddling in too deep of water. I was supposed to do some serious schooling with Cricket today, but I just wasn't up for it. I had absolutely no desire to ride, actually, but I really wanted to see her. 

She turned my entire night around. There's just something about getting on a horse bareback, and playing around the ranch that can make you smile even when you want to cry. Share your bareback pics! And hopefully your horse has brightened your night as much as mine has 




















This one is my favorite










And us playing around. I was singing:

"I throw my hands up in the air sometimes, sayin' AAAAY-OOOOH gotta LEEEEET GOOO!!!" Cricket's face is like "Oh lord mom... PLEASE stop singing!" Haha my sister caught her right at the perfect moment. 









Bein' goofy. "No flash photography, Please!" 
I wish my sister could have gotten all of Cricket in this picture! Her face is priceless.









And my other favorite. She has the floppy "It's just a kick back, playing around the ranch day" ears. 










Post your bareback pics! And hug your horse =)


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

What fun pictures! I know what you mean! Some days you just feel so miserable but going and riding and hanging out with the horse turns it all around! 

I'm planning to go out tomorrow night and do exactly this! The chiro came out and adjusted my guy tonight and said I should walk him around and around as much as I can for two days, bareback was fine! I can't wait! This week needs a nice backback day


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Lol I went riding bareback tonight. I was too lazy to get the saddle. Actually I wasn't even planning to ride and was wearing my PJ shorts. Hahaha you should have seen my hairy legs when I came back home! I looked like a monkey. 

I don't really have recent pics. 
But here are some bareback ones.


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Thank you! Cricket is so pretty, I loooove her pink leg wraps! Dover is having a sale on saddle pads and I almost bought a pink one to make my gelding wear, haha!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Your gelding is beautiful. He looks great with green. Don't make him wear pink! :wink: :lol:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

All4Crystal said:


> Your gelding is beautiful. He looks great with green. Don't make him wear pink! :wink: :lol:


LOL Yeah he dodged a bullet. Everything he has is that nice hunter green so I couldn't justify the pink, alas!!


----------



## All4Crystal (Aug 19, 2010)

Haha
Oh good. 
I love hunter green on him. It really suits his color. You couldn't pick a better color for him.


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

I just love hanging around with my horse unfortunatly I'm never game enough to get on bareback for the fear of not being able to move the next day (high wither lol)
haha love the pics though


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)




----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a few different shots of Sonya and I 
She's great


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

That is the coolest picture of you guys galloping bareback!!! I'm not sure if I'd be able to hang on for THAT. Haha


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

Thank you !
We ride bareback all the time and always go for bareback runs, its just a feeling you can get from anything else in the world


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Its been a long time since I've really torn around bareback but those were the best days. Here I am on my heart horse, King. Bareback, Barefoot (both of us!) halter and lead...gosh I miss that feeling!


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Me and Zu. <3


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I love riding bareback. I have most of my life .

Me and Dobe:



























Me and Denny back in the day:



























And this is pretty much how it all got started , with my brother and Old Buck.


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Smrobs, that pic of you and dobe running is SO cool! I really need a bareback pad. Cricket is not very comfy.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

LOL, yeah. I have been blessed with nice broad-backed horses to ride. Thank you, that was one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

Me anda Twinkie








Me and Chance my retired barrel horse
(All these pics are like 3 years old I was blonde back then lol)








Im the one closest to the camera we were gettin ready to go on a trail ride
















In the middle








Right in between the horses ears lol








Galloping​


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

subscribing this is a fun topic! I'll post me when I find a good pic lol!


----------



## BarrelRacer86 (Jul 6, 2010)

Me on a pony I had (paint) , a 16 hh mare (sorrel) I had, and my mare Patty.


----------



## Skutterbotch (Dec 1, 2009)

I love riding bareback, Spring is super bony so we tend to stick to just walking


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)

I ride primarily bareback


----------



## mliponoga (Jul 24, 2010)




----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i love bareback !!! i especially love jumping bareback =]


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Those water pics are really cool, Mliponoga!!!! There's a big lake in the river bed that we trail ride in, and a pond that fills up during the winter. They're so much fun to play in. Cricket hasn't gone in too deep, but she really enjoys dunking her entire head in and blowing bubbles. She's a silly goose. 

I love the jumping pics, Gypsy! You're very brave!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

newest-the arabian mare i jsut sold 








older ..my thoroughbred gelding who passed on this year 








my friends arabian gelding when she just got him 








the quarter horse mare i used to lease








the thoroughbred mare i used to lease


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Cute pics, barrelracingarabians. 

I love the third one. I ride in my pajamas all the time once it starts getting cold, and getting darker later =D


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I only have these and they're years old


----------



## westerncowgurl (Jul 14, 2010)

ilove riding bareback!!
heres some of timmy and i he's pretty comfy


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ lucky!! My mare is REALLY boney on her back!!!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

haha thanks :] 
ya i actually just threw those on over my shorts and knee socks because my friend and i were bout to go to a dance but decided to ride a bit before we left haah so we put sweaters and pj pants over our outfits lol


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Figured I'd post a couple more of Flash and I from tonight.


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

^^ ooh I like that first picture!!


----------



## Waybueno (Jun 13, 2010)

I like the second one :]


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

People like the first and the second and I love the third pic! His posture is so relaxed and you are both just hanging out - really awesome! He's more than happy to be your bench XD


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

this was like my first time bareback on my horse
















and another time in the snow
















and my most recent one with pictures. and i have FINALLY learned how to vault lol my first day learning and i was already vaulting onto a 15.3 hh horse lol


----------



## Cheyennes mom (Aug 6, 2010)

haha I know how to vault too, I learned at horse camp last year (and I'm going again today!!!!!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)




----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Deerly said:


> People like the first and the second and I love the third pic! His posture is so relaxed and you are both just hanging out - really awesome! He's more than happy to be your bench XD


I'm going to get that one blown up and framed! I love it too!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I love riding Bareback. All of our rideable horses have been ridden bareback but I normally ride my Romeo. I love riding him bareback but my siser says he is really uncomfortable lol.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It might be the way that she rides. My step-mom thought bareback was really uncomfortable until I showed her what her position should be.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Riding Claymore bareback is about like sitting on the sofa. He comes equipped with padding. lol. Yes I do have to climb on something to get on him though!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

IH-
That first photo is sooo framable! I LOVE the pictures of you and Claymore!


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

Love the topic! I'll see if I can find some of me...


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

PD thanks! Although I'm seriously rough in this pic, pajama top, capris, and flip flops - my old instructor must be turning over in her grave lol!

I LOVE your new avatar with the 3 lined up butts, so cute!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I don't have any of my new horse Azale riding bareback yet but here are a few of my last horse Pilot.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Oh my gosh. Seeing Claymore, I completely forgot about John. Other than getting a really good stretch of my inner thighs, he is the most comfortable bareback horse. It truely feels like sitting on an overstuffed sofa.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ooh John... i just love john he's gorgie! calymore too! 2 of my favorite horses here lol i've ridden a big horse bareabck once.. and that was snowflake when she was pregnant and she truely was very comfy to ride. lol now i am getting used to my "ridgeback" mustang lol and she has low withers idk what i would do if i rode our QH lol she has like a giant sharkfin of a wither lol


----------



## ilyTango (Mar 7, 2010)

AHA! I don't have any bareback pics of me and Tango (though I do have a few videos) but I _did _find some pictures of me on my dad's Percheron mare Savannah a few years ago. Now as I struggle to deal with little Tango, it's almost unthinkable that I'd be able to ride a 16 HH draft down the road with no saddle and not even any proper reins (we didn't have a proper bridle/reins at the time-she was a driving horse, and obviously I couldn't going to use the driving lines on her back). Savannah and I had as close as you could get to a "magikal bond". She took care of me, and we trusted each other. Dad sold her a while back, though =\ She was pretty much a sofa to sit on, though she was so wide that it really hurt your legs after a while.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Smrobs - ooooh *dreamy sigh* John is so beautiful. They really are so comfy bareback, aren't they? You'd think Amarea's new pony Willow would be the same, fat as she is, but she's actually difficult to stay balanced on, she's so wide you kind of can't find a centered point!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! Smrobs!! John is gorgeous!! <drool> I would love to ride him and Claymore!!


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

What great pics everyone! 

Here are mine... 

This was Calista's first time with someone on her back. Had I realized I would be on her I would've grabbed my helmet... I was just expecting to put my arms on her, maybe lean a little weight... but nothing phased her, and next thing I knew I was on her and walking around the round pen (first with hubby leading, then by myself)

























Harley

































Harrison


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Matastar, a horse I used to own

































Radiance RIP... the only time someone's ever been on her since she died way too young  Doesn't completely count as bareback RIDING but oh well 









Renaissance


----------



## Amarea (May 25, 2010)

Indy! I LOVE those pics! Those are great LOL!


----------



## MythRider (Dec 10, 2009)

*My pony, Snickers*

This is the only picture I have that I can find and it's from like last year:


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Amarea, haha thanks. :lol:

Chey, if you EVER decide to sell Harrison or Harley, you MUST call me first. :lol: I LOVE them. So sad about Radiance. She was your friesian right?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

What kind of horse his Harley?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

PD, Chey's Harley is a Fell Pony...<3 <3 <3!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Wow! I think I'm in love with that breed now!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Indy, Claymore is absolutely stunning! I love him!

And Smrobs, John is probably one of my favorite horses on here. He reminds me of a giant muffin.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

Indy, thanks  I dont think Harley will EVER be for sale. Pretty sure the same goes for Harrison, I had wanted a Fjord for so many years and almost bought one two or three times before I finally got him, and he has such a great personality 

Yup, Radi was my beautiful Friesian girl  I sure do miss her!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I love bareback but sonce Phantom got older his back is kinda boney so I try not to ride him bareback as much but I LOVE riding my friend's horses bareback one is a QH/Draft cross SUPER SUPER comfy...and the other is a QH but he's big boned and he is the perfect horse to just gallop bareback on...providing he doesn't buck lol(he throws in those happy excited bucks once in a while.) 
Anyway these are me and my boy...


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Phantom is really quite colourful in that first picture haha! Very cute!


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

haha we were hippies for a costume contest 2yrs ago.


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are mine : )


Bareback - a set on Flickr


----------



## KateKlemmer (Aug 15, 2010)

it is one of my goals in life to ride a big draft bareback 
lol, i actually specifically made sure to buy a horse with a wide back just so it would be comfortable to ride bareback. & i for sure lucked out ha i'll have to post pics tommorrow


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

I love those bareback trail ride pics, Mystique!!! My whole goal is to take Cricket on the trail bareback. 

Great pictures, everyone!!!


----------



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Thatgirlsacowboy said:


> I love those bareback trail ride pics, Mystique!!! My whole goal is to take Cricket on the trail bareback.


Thanks


----------



## HunterJumperLover (May 11, 2010)

Heres a few I could find of me and Tuck


----------



## xostallion (Aug 1, 2010)

Here are just a few pictures of me bareback, i mean i love going bareback and do it all the time but nobody is really around to take the pictures!

Spirit - he has come a long way! When i bought him i wasnt sure if i could do go bareback with him but after working on throwing myself against him and pulling myself up with just the halter hes done perfect =)










And here is Eddie. Hes a paint gelding, fat haha as you can see!  But i can honestly do anything with this horse and he doesnt do nothing. Hes stubborn because he thinks he can push our buttons but he doesnt really care what you do. Ive ridden him with no halter or rope or saddle in the middle of a field (not the smartest thing ive done but it was still worth it all )


----------



## HannahJo (Jul 24, 2010)

Me playing around on Poke. She's a sweetie!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

When i next ride Tess bareback i will take some photos of me galloping bareback with no hands...the BEST fun ever!!!


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

These are from tonights ride, as i was lazy to saddle up and bring him down to the barn from the field, lol.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I don't ride my current mare bareback much (she's kinda rough, and I don't think it's fair to flop around up there...Lol!) But everyonce in a while I'll hop on after a ride, just to cool her out...or take fun pics. hahaha


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

Great pics everyone! 

Hunterjumper, you are VERY beatiful! I am REALLY jealous!!!


----------

